

Vjson - claims to be fastest json parser written in c++  - bigstorm
http://code.google.com/p/vjson/

======
jameskilton
I'm confused. json.cpp is pure C code with custom atoi and atof
implementations. block_allocator.cpp uses malloc and free with
reinterpret_cast and some STL (max and swap).

The other C++ is in main, which can of course be ignored if this is embedded
into another system.

It's clean code, very easy to follow, and probably works great, but why isn't
it just written purely in C? Wouldn't that be faster _and_ smaller?

------
foobarbazetc
How about, you know, a benchmark against yajl? :)

Also, it's easy to be fast and incorrect, as the page outlines under "cons".

